# Howe Caverns Bicycle SHow and Swap Meet Sunday July 19th!!!



## StevieZ (Jan 2, 2015)

Sunday July 19th come one come all!!!!


----------



## mike j (Jan 2, 2015)

Allright! Looking forward to it, always a show.


----------



## kempracing (Jan 4, 2015)

Cant wait for this one , already building bikes for this show , Bigger and better this year !!!!!


----------



## StevieZ (Feb 1, 2015)

I have received some really nice Give away items for this years show. Some great people have stepped up to help us out!!! going to have 12 Nice Items to raffle off. Plus the Bandit Custom Cycle Give away Bike!!!


----------



## StevieZ (Mar 10, 2015)

More giveaways have showed up. just keep praying for nice weather.


----------



## StevieZ (Apr 5, 2015)

So who's all coming?


----------



## mike j (Apr 5, 2015)

You can count me in, bringing bikes & bucks!


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Apr 5, 2015)

Probably not selling at this one but definitely bringing cash to buy. Also bringing a bike or two to show.


----------



## cheeseroc (Apr 8, 2015)

Haven't been to Howe Caverns since I was a kid.  I'm going to try and make this.


----------



## mike j (Apr 8, 2015)

It's an all around fun show & swap, well worth the trip.


----------



## StevieZ (Apr 18, 2015)

This is the next big swap meet in the North East. Let's see them Show a bikes. Let's pass the 119 mark!!!!!


----------



## StevieZ (May 5, 2015)

Lets all be apart of making it past the 119 Show bike mark!!!!


----------



## kirk thomas (May 13, 2015)

I will be there with a few for sale and maybe one for the show. Looking forward to it again!!


----------



## bike (Jun 2, 2015)

Bump!


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jun 2, 2015)

Me and the family PLAN on being there with a truck load of parts..nothing SPECTACULAR..BUT priced to sell..


----------



## Melissamp99 (Jun 5, 2015)

Oh I am definitely going to be there!  Cash in had!!! 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## syclesavage (Jun 5, 2015)

Count me in yippy yahoo!!!! Cash, bikes, and showing my babies also.


----------



## mike j (Jun 5, 2015)

This is a great show. Bringing a couple of new ones, also & looking to pick up some... whatever looks good.  Hoping to make the bike ride on saturday also, sounds like fun.


----------



## StevieZ (Jun 5, 2015)

We have a nice pile of give always!!!!


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jun 7, 2015)

Can you stay over night sat.to sun.


----------



## THE STIG (Jun 7, 2015)

mike j said:


> looking to pick up some... whatever looks good.




you can stop by on the way and finish off my pile


----------



## StevieZ (Jun 8, 2015)

There is a hotel on site at the caverns. As far as camping. The caverns does not have any.


----------



## Melissamp99 (Jun 9, 2015)

Ok guys so this is what I picked up yesterday.  It's a 1968 schwinn copperton typhoon w/bendix.  It has some surface rust but is in overall good condition.  My question is this. Since there are no markings on the bendix how do I know what it is and if it is original to the bike. 




































Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Melissamp99 (Jun 9, 2015)

Melissamp99 said:


> Ok guys so this is what I picked up yesterday.  It's a 1968 schwinn copperton typhoon w/bendix.  It has some surface rust but is in overall good condition.  My question is this. Since there are no markings on the bendix how do I know what it is and if it is original to the bike.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok this was not supposed to show up in this thread. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## StevieZ (Jun 10, 2015)

Did you get that from a guy name Kevin?


----------



## Melissamp99 (Jun 12, 2015)

StevieZ said:


> Did you get that from a guy name Kevin?



Yes I did. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## StevieZ (Jun 12, 2015)

Kevin is a cool guy. Good friend of mine.


----------



## Melissamp99 (Jun 12, 2015)

He seemed like a good dude. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Monark52 (Jun 12, 2015)

Thanks for the props StevieZ. It was good meeting you Melissa. I hope to see you at the Howes Cave show. 
The Bendix hub is original to the bike. The other option for it would have been the Bendix two speed yellow or red band. The two speed Bendix hubs have three stripes. I got that bike at Copake this spring.


----------



## Melissamp99 (Jun 13, 2015)

Monark52 said:


> Thanks for the props StevieZ. It was good meeting you Melissa. I hope to see you at the Howes Cave show.
> The Bendix hub is original to the bike. The other option for it would have been the Bendix two speed yellow or red band. The two speed Bendix hubs have three stripes. I got that bike at Copake this spring.



I'm learning all this stuff from all of you great guys.  Thank you. 
The bike is cleaning up well.  Right now I'm waiting for this new stuff that claims to remove rust in a snap,  while leaving the paint intact. Will set just how true that is. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bikejunk (Jun 15, 2015)

so what is happening Sat.  I know Sunday is the swap


----------



## StevieZ (Jun 15, 2015)

We is having a group ride. All are welcome. This is the link.

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...-Show-Saturday-July-18th&highlight=Group+ride


----------



## Melissamp99 (Jun 17, 2015)

I'm being sent back to California for work. Damit I'm going to miss the caverns! 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## StevieZ (Jun 19, 2015)

As of today we are one month away!!!! Let's try to pass that 119 show bikes!!!!!


----------



## StevieZ (Jun 30, 2015)

20 days away!!!!!!


----------



## bike (Jun 30, 2015)

if you are coming from the west I am at zip 13809 if you care to stop by sat or after the meet


----------



## mike j (Jul 2, 2015)

17 days to go, but who's counting?


----------



## syclesavage (Jul 2, 2015)

you are Mikej


----------



## StevieZ (Jul 3, 2015)

I  am also counting. Raffle  bike to give away. Some nice trophys this year. Just hope we have some nice weather!!!


----------



## mike j (Jul 8, 2015)

10 days, b w c .


----------



## cheeseroc (Jul 16, 2015)

How many days now?  I'm going to try and make this but I didn't realize how far away Howe Caverns is!


----------



## StevieZ (Jul 16, 2015)

We are 2 days away. Friday, Saturday turn Sunday is the shooowwww!!!!!


----------



## mike j (Jul 16, 2015)

cheeseroc said:


> How many days now?  I'm going to try and make this but I didn't realize how far away Howe Caverns is!



You're about four hours away, give or take. Depending on how many idiots you get behind. Fun show, well worth it. Hoping to make the bike ride on saturday, as well, looks like a good run.


----------



## syclesavage (Jul 18, 2015)

Bringing 11 bikes 5 show 6 for sale shows bikes are for sale too ..... for the right price. Also a truck full of 'ya can't live withouts' see ya all bright n early in the morning.


----------



## mike j (Jul 19, 2015)

Great show, Stevie Z, Chris, Mom & everyone else involved put together a really nice bike show. Vintage, rat, road, custom, muscle bikes, all were represented. A little something for everyone. And then the swap for us. Very nice day, got there yesterday about 1:30 something or 'ish. Missed the bike ride w/ everyone, but did it anyway. I usually make an effort to take photos. Unfortunately, my camera finally died at the show. Have a couple, hopefully someone got some good pic's.1) Halfway point on the ride, 2) campground the night before the show, moments before a big soaker.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 20, 2015)

Anyone else have pics? V/r Shawn


----------



## THE STIG (Jul 20, 2015)

picked this up,


----------



## dfa242 (Jul 20, 2015)

THE STIG said:


> picked this up




Wow, that belongs in the "best shot" thread - nice.


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Jul 20, 2015)

THE STIG said:


> picked this up,




Meh.


----------



## mike j (Jul 20, 2015)

*Perfect Patina is the new Super Crusty*

Grabbed this, what I believe to be, '23 Waverly, at Howe caverns swap. Some may sniff at it, but I think it's perfect, you can't make patina up like this. It's even in the cranks, they're hard as a rock. That peddle hasn't moved in decades either, probably. I don't know whether to start hugging it now or go get a six pack & really get sloppy. All kidding aside, a welcome addition to the herd. The peddle is NFS, no matter how deserving. Photo'ed against a backdrop of iron ore. Roots. Think it was originally red, with blue trim & black pinstripping. There are vestiges of it visible.


----------



## bikejunk (Jul 21, 2015)

I have never seen pedals like that-- nice bike !!


----------



## StevieZ (Jul 21, 2015)

I took about 60 pics. I may just post a link instead of trying to upload all of them.


----------



## catfish (Jul 21, 2015)

bikejunk said:


> I have never seen pedals like that-- nice bike !!




Neither have I. Very cool.


----------

